# My Betta has been attacked!



## NickyO (May 20, 2008)

My boyfriend stupidly got some smal...ing in there. Anybody got any advice please?


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

what is the size of your tank. does it have a heater?
i would take out Gordon and get him his own heated and filtered 2.5 gallon (or bigger). The shubunkin has long fins that bettas usally dont go well with. and the minnows could be nipping his fins. so i would remove the betta


----------



## NickyO (May 20, 2008)

*Gordon*

Gordon has lived happily with the minnows and the shibunkin for two years now. It was the convicts that attacked him. His tank is fine, heated at 78 degrees, but he is traumatised and I was hoping someone may be able to advise whether or not his fins will grow back and if he's likely to recover fully. I can't tell you how guilty we feel allowing him those natural born killers into the tank!


----------



## Meatpuppet (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: Gordon*



NickyO said:


> Gordon has lived happily with the minnows and the shibunkin for two years now. It was the convicts that attacked him. His tank is fine, heated at 78 degrees, but he is traumatised and I was hoping someone may be able to advise whether or not his fins will grow back and if he's likely to recover fully. I can't tell you how guilty we feel allowing him those natural born killers into the tank!


oh well its good about the heater. :thumbsup: 
yes his fins will grow back. just be sure to keep up on water changes to keep water prams good to help healing process


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

If his fins are really that tattered, you may want to invest in some Melafix for him. The stuff works wonders for fixing injuries and torn fins. There's a thread in this section of the forum I made about making your own Melafix.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

just remember that bettas are sensitive to many of the ingrdients in melafix. use it only at 1/5 of the dose if you decide to use it. Plenty of small frequent water changes, excellent water quality and a good varied diet should be enough however for him to heal.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, thanks Falina, I forgot to mention that about the Melafix. They make a product called Bettafix, but it's literally exactly the same thing as Melafix but diluted due to the sensitivity of bettas. You can buy regular Melafix and just use less of it or even better, make your own Melafix and using it at a much reduced strength for your betta.


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

I used Bettafix..just a drop in 5 Gallons on my poor little Speck..he now has beautiful long flowing fins.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Melafix/bettafix is very good for this situation, with any luck the fins will grow back to their original glory.

It's a simple antibacterial, so it won't directly heal the fins (whatever that means?), but it will help prevent infection and scarring as they grow back, so that he won't be fighting off infection while recovering. Poor little guy! Just make sure he has lots of hiding places, and isn't being picked on. Sometimes fish that have always been nice will pick on a fish when it becomes sick. So it's a good thing to watch out for.


----------

